# General > Application Testing >  Test this software

## rafhelp

OK in return for testing you get the full version for free!

Heres the download link:
<Link Removed>

I need to know your system settings:
Windows XP/Vista/7 ?32 or 64bit?how much RAM?


Ok download, install, choose one of the two methods of activating the software for free then let me know if it works.

Reason is because this month alone I have had over 200 downloads but no one seems to have have activated the software, so it seems strange.

----------


## Arve K.

What kind of software is this?

----------


## Siddharth Rout

rafhelp: I have removed the link to your attachment as it contained an MSI. If you want us to test something for you (which we will gladly do  :Smilie:  ), please zip and attach the source code only. 

Request you to please see this as well

Thank you for your co-operation  :Smilie:

----------


## rosepawla

Hey what kind of software is it??

----------

